# Ayuda con mi tacometro



## hefe42 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hola amigos.
yo soy de Panama tengo un sentra b 14 y tengo un problema se desconecto la bateria del carro un momento y se puso (no creo que esto afecto pero lo pongo por si acaso) y despues me monte al carro y el tacometro (el de fabrica) la aguja se paso el tope de los rpm que es 8000 bueno esta como en 9500 por aya donde no hay numeros se paso . alguien me puede decir porque?


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Y asi sigue????*

Mi amigo!
Y todavìa sigue asì?

Ya le probaste el sistema elèctrico?
Sigue la instalaciòn del Dash hacia el motor, los cable del tablero donde està el tacòmetro original y haz una prueba (testeo) (probador de continuidad) para ver donde o que es (fue) el problema!

Suerte


JOE


----------



## hefe42 (Jul 22, 2004)

Joe_bel said:


> Mi amigo!
> Y todavìa sigue asì?
> 
> Ya le probaste el sistema elèctrico?
> ...


---
ya lo arregle gracias de todas formas era el plug del tacometro que estaba haciendo mal contacto


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Tuanis...*

Tuanis...

Pura Vida!!!

:jump:


----------

